# Advise Needed



## rip_32 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Want to buy a GTR and I've found one that I like with the added bonus that it is located a 10 mins from where I live. However I have some questions which I hope you guys to help answer :-

Its a 2010 model (Black Edition) 1 owner car with 17,000 miles on the clock, it has full dealer service history and is being sold by a dealer (but not a Nissan dealer). Tires are good as they were replaced not long ago, but the breaks are still original. The body work looks in really good condition.

Questions :-

It up for £45K does that sound expensive?

It has been serviced by Nissan HPC, however pretty much each service is a few hundred miles behind schedule, should I be worried?

I was quite surprised at the amount of where on the driver seat, is that normal for GTR with 17,000 miles?

Would you guys recommend me getting the car inspected before purchase or would a chat with the HPC where it has been serviced be enough?

If I should need get it inspected who would you recommend? (I'm based in Herts and so is the car) 

I was really quite disappointed with the sound of the GTR does a Y pipe really make a big difference?

Anything else that I should be consider?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Mate to me £45 seems cheap, I guess your probably getting a mileage discount of sorts, wrt the servive history a few mile either way will not make the slightest bit of difference as long as your not a huge amount over

I would however contact the servicing HPC and ask about their knowledge of the car, they should have seen the car 3 times by now, bear in mind it is due it's biggest service at 18,000 miles where gearbox oil is changed, ensure this is carried out as part of purchase by a HPC it can cost up to £950 for it plus you can request the it's given a once over while there,

Regarding seat wear I've no experience of it, mines an 09 just turned 13,000mls and seats are perfect.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Questions :-



> It up for £45K does that sound expensive?


Sounds on the cheaper side, but takes mileage into account. A lot of GT-R do very low miles. 17,000 is not high for a car, but it's on the high side for a 2010 GT-R. However if it was 17,000 road miles, it's had a lot less stick than a low mileage car that's seen a track once a month.



> It has been serviced by Nissan HPC, however pretty much each service is a few hundred miles behind schedule, should I be worried?


Probably not if they were all done more or less on time and the book is fully stamped. If the HPC supplied and serviced the car, and it's one owner, that's a big plus point.



> I was quite surprised at the amount of where on the driver seat, is that normal for GTR with 17,000 miles?


I looked at a used 7900 mile car before buying new, the drivers seat was wrecked. Searching will reveal a tendency for seat ware.



> Would you guys recommend me getting the car inspected before purchase or would a chat with the HPC where it has been serviced be enough?


I'd go and see the HPC, phone might do but go and see what sort of people they are. Speak to the GT-R tech directly about the car if you can. Might be worth asking if they will do an official written inspection for you. AA or similar is probably not worth it as they won't know much about a GT-R.



> If I should need get it inspected who would you recommend? (I'm based in Herts and so is the car)


Can't help with that one, Norfolk based.



> I was really quite disappointed with the sound of the GTR does a Y pipe really make a big difference?


Yes. I use a resonated GTC pipe and it brings the sound alive.



> Anything else that I should be consider?


Look around, especially check the for sale section on this forum. At least one car was recently sold for a very low / fair price. In this day and age it's a buyers market. Don't jump at the first car you see, unless it's exceptional and well priced.

I'm only a newby myself, but hope this helps a little.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

The car should be on Bridgestone RE070 run flats or Dunlop DST 600 , also RF. Check for wear on the inside edge, as GTR tyres rarely wear evenly.

You could get it inspected at WLM Mill Hill; i'd want to check if it was an accident repair and whether the ECU had been reflashed(remapped); dealer can tell.

Price reflects highish mileage.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I paid 42500 for an 09 in march with 13 k on the clock so that is a good deal, probably motorway miles too. If the leather around the edges is a little creased don't worry, can't believe the cloth part is worn already though. Buy the y pipe, it sounds awesome, got the miltek one on mine and can't believe a blown car can sound that good, lovely v6 burble at idle too.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Stock GTR's sound crap to be fair..... you see these 4 monster exhaust pipes and when it starts your like


----------

